# Autoglym Radiant Wax or Autoglym Super Resin Polish?



## A3 Sport (Oct 23, 2010)

Ive just run out of my SRP. Im wondering, what do I buy next? Do I get another bottle of SRP.. or the Autoglym Radiant Wax?

What's the real difference? Is Radiant Wax worse than Super Resin Polish in any way?

:buffer:

:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

i would go radiant, the improved trade version of srp as the srp has not been updated yet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

The yellow tins of Radiant wax are the same formula as SRP ..... that said: AG have just changed the formula and packaging of Radiant wax ... completely different products now, the new radiant wax is more like the trade polish 'Supreme' ... it now has less abrasives and slightly higher filling capability, durability is now supposedly 10 times higher compared to the old version.

Hope that helps


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Radiant Wax has also just recently been re-formulated, so should be even better again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

james_death said:


> i would go radiant, the improved trade version of srp as the srp is not been updated yet.


From what I have been told from the rep: they wont be changing the retail SRP, there will be no trade version of SRP any longer .....


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

MARK.H said:


> From what I have been told from the rep: they wont be changing the retail SRP, there will be no trade version of SRP any longer .....


I stand corrected then... seam to have got them mixed up.... would still go for the radiant...

The Radiant release here...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=216283


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

james_death said:


> I stand corrected then... seam to have got them mixed up.... would still go for the radiant...
> 
> The Radiant release here...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=216283


After trying the new formulation of Radiant Wax, I agree with you James - would definitely go for the new Radiant over the old SRP.

Autoglym commented in that post you mentioned confirming what the rep had said:



GolfFanBoy said:


> Is the retail version (SRP) being updated at the same time? If so, will the labelling on the bottle identify if it's based on the new formula?





Autoglym said:


> Short answer: No.
> 
> Longer answer: Super Resin Polish remains the formulation that has made it a top-performing premium polish on the shelves and the best-selling retail product in Autoglym's history.
> 
> However, Autoglym is committed to improving its trade and retail products on a continual basis, and as one of its most celebrated and respected products, Autoglym is constantly assessing and benchmarking Super Resin Polish to ensure it remains a top-performing product on the car care shelves.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Is radiant as dusty as SRP.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Flair said:


> Is radiant as dusty as SRP.


I've never found this a dusty product.

Apply thinly and/or slight damp cloth when doing so

:thumb:


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Ok... couple of newb questions here. Hoping someone can sum up for me?

Is the *new* radiant wax a *trade* SRP replacement (ie no trade SRP anymore, just renamed with the new formulation)

Is it worth then buying retail SRP (which I've done for years) if there's this product available? Is it actually a polish wax whereas SRP was always marketed as a polish??

Thanks!

Adrian


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

More haste, less speed... found my answer in the other thread!


----------

